# getting car into UAE 2002 model !!



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi every one,
Is there any problem in getting car into UAE from canada (it is Nissan Altima 2002)
some says the car should be 2005 and up?
any information please 
(since the employer will pay for the shipping, I thought would be OK to send my car before starting my new job in sept in AD)

what about paper work? is it toooooooooo much?
appreciate your hints, suggestions...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The laws - as i believe - is that you cannot import a car into the UAE that is over 5 years old - unless it's a "classic". Why do you want to import it though? It'd be cheaper to buy one here, and let's face it - it's only a Nissan Altima!

Unless you have some great memories of it and the stains on the seats!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I am with Andy on this one , why import a 2002 Altima? As well as paying for the freight charges you will pay a 5% import tax. 
Something also worth considering is that there is a very good chance there is a difference in Canadian specification and GCC specs when it comes to the engine cooling system, don`t some Canadian specs include block heaters. 
It may be a ot more trouble than its worth, i`d just sell it and with the proceeds you could have a really good night out in Dubai!!


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you for the info...
as for the payment; since the employer will pay for the shipping and I have a very short time till departure, I thought why not just ship it....as I can not sell it for its half price here in canada in a week..
but as Andy mentioned the regulation for the year... that is something I got check...(but I do not where I could check that.. I do know some countries do not allow old car to be imported.... )
and also you have mentioned specification of the two system... which for sure will be...

again thank you for the information...
Dylan



Felixtoo2 said:


> I am with Andy on this one , why import a 2002 Altima? As well as paying for the freight charges you will pay a 5% import tax.
> Something also worth considering is that there is a very good chance there is a difference in Canadian specification and GCC specs when it comes to the engine cooling system, don`t some Canadian specs include block heaters.
> It may be a ot more trouble than its worth, i`d just sell it and with the proceeds you could have a really good night out in Dubai!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have an old motorbike which i imported but it rates as a classic however something else worth considering is the insurance. As my bike is over 5 years old I can only get third party insurance and there is no way i`d drive a car i Dubai third party only as it`s a bit like high speed dodgems here some days. Google the RTA and Sun Insurance in Dubai and they should be able to answer your questions. 
You only have a short time but as an alternative plan why not bring soething you can sell here. For example Harley Davisons in Canada are a lot cheaper than they are here so why not trade your car for one have your company import it and then sell it?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

DYLANJAMAL said:


> Hi every one,
> Is there any problem in getting car into UAE from canada (it is Nissan Altima 2002)
> some says the car should be 2005 and up?
> any information please
> ...


HI there

been working for a logistics company here and have been doing lots of imports and exports of cars and there are no issues. If you want more info call Santan at 04 2820855 and tell him you got the number from Anna. He will be able to help and give you advice on paperwork too.

Good luck!


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> HI there
> 
> been working for a logistics company here and have been doing lots of imports and exports of cars and there are no issues. If you want more info call Santan at 04 2820855 and tell him you got the number from Anna. He will be able to help and give you advice on paperwork too.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for the info... will do that..


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I have an old motorbike which i imported but it rates as a classic however something else worth considering is the insurance. As my bike is over 5 years old I can only get third party insurance and there is no way i`d drive a car i Dubai third party only as it`s a bit like high speed dodgems here some days. Google the RTA and Sun Insurance in Dubai and they should be able to answer your questions.
> You only have a short time but as an alternative plan why not bring soething you can sell here. For example Harley Davisons in Canada are a lot cheaper than they are here so why not trade your car for one have your company import it and then sell it?


Thank you... 
checked RTA website and emailed them...I got the reply .... OK for car up to 10 years old..
thanks again...
Dylan


----------

